# Las Vegas Breeders?



## hellostevie (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm looking for some kind of breeders in Las Vegas, or maybe adoption places?
I really want a dumbo, or a Blue. Preferably girls.

But I cant seem to find anyone who sells rats at all! (other than dreadful pet stores, where I got my first two)

If anyone knows of any, want to help a sista' out?


----------



## hellostevie (Dec 26, 2011)

Closest one to me is in Bullhead City, Arizona-if anyone is in Vegas and interested as well. Just a two hour drive. 
I've been doing research and this is the most decent one I can find, AND they offer Dumbos! 

http://www.rattiemattiesrattery.com


----------



## BlueBarry3121 (May 5, 2013)

Im recently going to start breeding my two rats. I do live in Las Vegas! If you are still interested, let me know


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

BlueBarry3121,

The discussion of intentional breeding is not permitted on this forum. Please review the rules that you agreed to when registering here.


----------

